# setting aperture on N75



## Blyack.Hype (Apr 2, 2009)

how do i kno which is a good setting...should it be a trial and error to blur more of the background out


----------



## Steph (Apr 2, 2009)

Google 'Depth of Field' (or do a search on this forum) and it should become clear. In a nutshell, depth of field (DOF) is the area which appears in focus in a picture and it depends on 3 factors:

- Aperture (the larger the aperture (smaller f number), the shallower the DOF).
- Camera to subject distance (the closer the subject, the shallower the DOF).
- Focal length of the lens (the longer the lens, the shallower the DOF).


----------



## Paul Ron (Apr 2, 2009)

On most of my fully manual cameras, you could just press a preview button that stops the lens down so you see exactly what you'll get. 

Does your camera have a preview button? Read the manual n see if this is an option on your camera. Otherwise you'll have to do some homework, look up "depth of field."


----------



## Blyack.Hype (Apr 2, 2009)

it didnt come with a manual, i bought it from someone who used it once and went digital...but there is a button on the lower left side on the body near the lens




Paul Ron said:


> On most of my fully manual cameras, you could just press a preview button that stops the lens down so you see exactly what you'll get.
> 
> Does your camera have a preview button? Read the manual n see if this is an option on your camera. Otherwise you'll have to do some homework, look up "depth of field."


----------



## Blyack.Hype (Apr 2, 2009)

ok so let say it's 1" F11



Steph said:


> Google 'Depth of Field' (or do a search on this forum) and it should become clear. In a nutshell, depth of field (DOF) is the area which appears in focus in a picture and it depends on 3 factors:
> 
> - Aperture (the larger the aperture (smaller f number), the shallower the DOF).
> - Camera to subject distance (the closer the subject, the shallower the DOF).
> - Focal length of the lens (the longer the lens, the shallower the DOF).


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 2, 2009)

Go to Digital Photography Tutorials and go through everything under basic except the part about digital sensors for a refresher.  Everything from metering and exposure to hyperfocal is the same whether you are using the latest Digital camera or the oldest SLR out there.


----------



## KevinDks (Apr 2, 2009)

I print out depth of field tables to keep in my camera bag, using this website:

Depth of Field Table

You just pick your film size from a menu, enter the focal length of your lens, e.g. 50mm, and click the calculate button. It creates a table that has the distance you are focussing at down the left hand side, and then for a range of aperture settings it shows you the near and far limits of the depth of field.

For example, on 35mm film with a 50mm lens, focussed on something 10 feet away, set to f8, everything from 7' 9" to 14' 1" will be acceptably sharp. Keep the same aperture but focus on something 40 feet away and your depth of field extends from 18' 6" to infinity.

Even if you don't print out the tables, you can use this to see exactly how the factors Steph mentioned work out - different focal length, different distance to subject, different aperture. Not sure if it is 100% accurate, but it seems pretty good and has worked for me.

Kevin


----------



## Blyack.Hype (Apr 2, 2009)

i think i got the hang of it...i took a couple color pics...I'm goin to develop them and scan then so u can give me advice


----------



## compur (Apr 2, 2009)

"F/8 and be there."


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 2, 2009)

If it reads 1" that means your exposure is for one full second and that's way too long for hand held ro even tripod unless you trigger the shutter via remote release.  Here's a link to your manual.

Nikon N65 instruction manual, user manual, free PFD camera manuals

Hope this helps.  Why do this trial and error.  An informed photographer is a happy photographer.   There is more info on film photography at our magazine.  The link is in the signature.  Hope this helps.


----------



## iambarefoot (Apr 2, 2009)

It's not just if you want to blur the background, there are other factors. I'm a bit of a noob, but one who's been studying the past 6 months. Here are some questions that go through my mind:

1. Am I shooting a portrait? Larger apertures that blur the background usually apply for portraits.
2. Am I holding the camera (as opposed to using a tripod) in low light? I may have to use a larger aperture to keep the shutter speed up and avoid camera shake.
3. Am I shooting a flat surface (perpendicular to my line of sight)? Depth of field doesn't really matter, adjust towards the lens' sweet spot (the middle - about f/8)

I answer questions like these first before I decide whether to blur the background. Also, I got an N75 used and picked up a Magic Lantern book for cheap: (Amazon is out of stock, but I clicked on the alternative supplier link)
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Lantern-Guides-Nikon-Photography/dp/1579905684/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238732091&sr=8-10]Amazon.com: Magic Lantern Guides: Nikon N75/F75 (A Lark Photography Book): Klaus-Peter Bredschneider: Books[/ame]

I don't find myself using it, but I think there's a DOF preview button near the bottom of the camera that you can push with one your right hand fingers.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Blyack.Hype (Apr 3, 2009)

yea, i seen the button and i went out yesterday and snapped a few, imma go to a friends dark room and develop them and scan them 




iambarefoot said:


> It's not just if you want to blur the background, there are other factors. I'm a bit of a noob, but one who's been studying the past 6 months. Here are some questions that go through my mind:
> 
> 1. Am I shooting a portrait? Larger apertures that blur the background usually apply for portraits.
> 2. Am I holding the camera (as opposed to using a tripod) in low light? I may have to use a larger aperture to keep the shutter speed up and avoid camera shake.
> ...


----------

